# this wind



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

mallards feed dry fields in this wind? (35mph+)


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nope, won't do it. 

Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## WI Scooter (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't tell you what normally happens in very strong wind, but I can tell you what my experience was on Sunday. We woke up and couldn't believe how strong the wind was and debated not going. But being the last day of our hunt, and knowing we had a ton of ducks in a 4 mile block area, knew the field they were working in and knew of the loafing sheet water they were using, we couldn't not go.

It ended up being my best duck hunt ever! The ducks decoyed better than I have ever seen, they would just sit and hover above us at 20 yards and we would wait until we both we see drakes (it was quite dark in the early AM) and then shoot. It took us 39 minutes to pull our limit of 10. We shot Mallards, gadwall and wigeon. We did not see a single other duck hunter in our area and the ducks were stacked! We hunted in the middle of a picked bean field, at the edge of some sheet water. There was no cover, so we did the best to grass in our blinds, but to be honest, I don't think it would have mattered with these ducks if we were wearing blaze orange. As we were picking up, I took a photo of 73 mallards/gadwall coming into our 1 acre sheet water area. Unbelievable - bring on the wind!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How does one pick a bean field?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WI Scooter said:


> I can't tell you what normally happens in very strong wind, but I can tell you what my experience was on Sunday.
> 
> It ended up being my best duck hunt ever!
> 
> As we were picking up, I took a photo of 73 mallards/gadwall coming into our 1 acre sheet water area. Unbelievable - bring on the wind!!


Can you post that pic on this thread when you get a chance? Would love to see it!

Sounds awesome!

:beer:


----------



## WI Scooter (Oct 14, 2008)

Can you post that pic on this thread when you get a chance? Would love to see it!

Sounds awesome!

:beer:[/quote]

Very new to the site - so I think I did it correctly. The birds were much closer, but by the time I grabbed my camera, they were in the distance.

If it is not a picked bean field, what is it called - harvested beans?


----------



## WI Scooter (Oct 14, 2008)

This was the amount of ice that build up in about 1 hour. Our robo duck had to be turned to the side because the wind was so strong, it would make the unit stop. Our mallard field decoys needed to be staked through the body so the wind would not blow them away. Very different than what I am use to.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the pics and glad you had a good hunt! We too had some great hunts in 'harvested' bean fields this year. It's cool when those birds gotta buck the wind to get to you, quite a sight.

Looks like the picture of the ducks was taken with water around you. How did you hunt from the sheet water with blinds?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone but I never heard of a picked bean field. A person can have a picked corn field.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone but I never heard of a picked bean field. A person can have a picked corn field.


Geez dude...get a grip! Could say the same for corn...picked, cut, harvested or whatever, ya knew what he meant. Too much caffeine, or more likely, too little hunting?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well they is a huge difference betweeb picking, harvesting, cutting, and chopping.

Picking is were you only take the corn cob off the stalk
Harvesting is were you take the crop of the field with a combine
Cutting is also know as swathing, knifeing, and windrowing
Chopping is were you chop up the crop and either feed it to your animals

I was jsut wondering if a guy actaully went out and pick all of the beans off the stalk.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

nice hunt wi scooter.

picked.. harvested... same difference......


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like a good hunt.

BL - Picked vs. harvested.... what couldn't you rip on him for anything else in his post.....pretty laughable.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks like a good hunt in miserable conditions.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Well they is a huge difference betweeb picking, harvesting, cutting, and chopping.
> 
> Picking is were you only take the corn cob off the stalk
> Harvesting is were you take the crop of the field with a combine
> ...


Yeah I realize there are differences in the processes. But my point was all he meant was THE CROP WAS GONE. You're getting hung up on terminology.

But whatever...I'm not disagreeing with you.


----------



## WI Scooter (Oct 14, 2008)

pointblankshot said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics and glad you had a good hunt! We too had some great hunts in 'harvested' bean fields this year. It's cool when those birds gotta buck the wind to get to you, quite a sight.
> 
> Looks like the picture of the ducks was taken with water around you. How did you hunt from the sheet water with blinds?


We used the same recipe all week. Found a field the birds were using for food, and with it so wet, find some sheet water the birds happen to be using to loaf in during the day. Make sure you are near a roosting area (at least withing a couple of miles) and grass in like you never have before. Since the summer has been so dry, most low areas in the fields are clipped. So we would grab grass from the nearby ditches and fill every loop with as much as we could. Some days the birds were a little nervous, but on Sunday in the high wind, the birds made me look like a pro. Wish every day was like that (well actually no, because I don't think I would enjoy it as much).


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

We were out there all last week - before the bitter cold came in!  We hunted basically harvested, bare, bean fields but did very well. I don't know if there is too much wind. The windier the more the ducks want to GET DOWN and into your lap! :sniper:

Good luck out there this week! :beer:


----------

